# SUPER excited!



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I just wanted to share my excitement of getting my first Hedgie Hazel! I get her THIS Saturday! Only 3 days away! :mrgreen: I AM SUPER SUPER SUPER EXCITED!!!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That IS exciting! You must share some photos when you get her!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I know how you feel! I have had shamus a month now and am still excited.


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I will be sure to share photos! I will probably be taking dozens of pictures when she comes home!


----------



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

I get to pick up my little baby Stanley on Sunday  i totally understand your excitement


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

StanleytheHedgiehog said:


> I get to pick up my little baby Stanley on Sunday  i totally understand your excitement


Yay for both Hazel and Stanley!!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yay! Keep in touch with us and share pictures!


----------



## StanleytheHedgiehog (Apr 4, 2013)

Eeeeeee


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I get her today!!! Yay!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

So, it's Saturday night (9:10pm) where's the pictures of your new baby???


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, we demand pictures!


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry guys! My phone tricked me into thinking it uploaded the pics! Now i am trying on my laptop! She is so sweet and has loved on every single person that has held her. She is adorable and she is also very easy going! I love my Hazel!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

ahh soooo cute! what a lovely little girl! im so happy for you  congrats!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Eeeeeeee! So little!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Squeee! She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, what a sweetie pie. Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

soooo cute! I love that mask! And those little feets!


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so lucky! My baby hasn't huffed at me once! She is so loving and she is very active!


----------

